# Drinking Too Much Water?



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We've been struggling with this issue for a while, so I thought it was time for some input.

Ever since we picked up Cooper, he has been *obsessed* with drinking water. I personally feel that it was a problem created by the previous owners who limited his water supply all the time and dispensed it as they saw fit. He has this mentality that once he starts drinking he must drink as much as he possibly can because he doesn't know the next time he will get water. :'(

Now, let me be perfectly clear. Water is always available for the pups. I do not believe it is wise to only offer water at specific times. They have a giant self-filling bowl that is constantly full of fresh water. 

The problem is that once Cooper starts drinking, he won't stop until he is so full that he pukes. We quite literally have to sit there next to him and very sternly say "Cooper, take a break!" He backs off, wanders around for a bit and then comes back for a little more later. If we don't tell him to take a break he will drink, drink, drink, and drink.... then walk off a little ways and completely vomit the entire contents of his stomach on the floor.

I'm hoping someone else has dealt with this and can give us some input. I know there are methods to slow down your dog's eating, but I've never heard of ways to slow down their drinking. All advice/tips/etc. are welcome!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My guy Champ that recently passed away did the same thing - he would drink and drink and drink and then walk 5 steps from the bowl and throw up. Unfortunately, he did that his whole life (16 years)! But I got to the point that I would hear him drinking and I'd let him have some then I would say "that's enough" and he would stop. If he was still thirsty he would wait a few minutes and then go back for more. I don't have any great advice on how to make him stop, but I just got so used to telling him enough and he learned to stop when I said it that that just became our solution. 

Hopefully someone has better advice than this, but it's funny how in tune you become with the sound of which dog is drinking and it became such a habit for me to tell him to stop.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Have you spoken to your Vettie man about it? Just thinking, We're all thinking behavioural, but perhaps it might be medical?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Cooper is a pretty young dog, right, threefsh?

The only experience I've had with a dog drinking too much water was with my Bluetick Coonhound, Elly Mae. She was quite elderly when she started doing that. Turned out to be kidney failure, and in her case, nothing could really be done. It was the beginning of the end for her. :'(

It seems to me that, just as you said, Cooper might have developed his habit due to water restriction early in his life. I've never believed that was a good approach, for either dogs or children! In any case, like Ozkar suggested, a complete blood panel at the Vet's would rule out any serious medical condition, and then you could work on it from there.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree that a vet checkup might be a good idea. Diabetes is another possibility.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

May be psychological. 
When our puppy was small, we were advised to limit water available in the crate to be able to potty train him. 
I noticed the boy tried to tank as much water as he could in one sitting.
When water was available at all times, I hardly noticed him drink... As a result, I returned the water available at all times in the crate. I always make sure they have clean, fresh water at all times. 

/


----------



## JakeL (Jan 24, 2013)

What an interesting problem... I really can only guess at solutions but heres an attempt...If its possible, you might try letting Cooper learn on his own that drinking too much water will make him sick. Try being extra generous with the amount of water you let him drink before telling him 'enough'. If you let him drink himself sick without drinking enough to vomit, he might learn on his own. I think this might work because even if you are leaving the water out, you're still limiting his access by telling him to leave it. If you can manage to set your 'limit' higher than what feels good (but hopefully low enough that he isn't making messes and losing his food), he may eventually wise up on his own.

Remember that dogs have phases, and even if you can't solve the problem now, you might be able to in a year, or two. Whatever you try, good luck.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper is very young - only 11 months. I know it's not a medical issue because he doesn't drink water all the time (diabetes) and his pee is very clear. When he drinks water he just can't stop himself from overdoing it. He just had a thorough exam and the vet said he is in perfect condition. We've tried letting him drink as much as he wants and just ignoring it. This has been a disaster every time. He always ends up overdoing it and vomiting.

The only thing we haven't tried is placing multiple small bowls of water throughout the house. Perhaps he will learn that water is available everywhere and will only be able to drink small quantities at a time. ???



CrazyCash said:


> My guy Champ that recently passed away did the same thing - he would drink and drink and drink and then walk 5 steps from the bowl and throw up. Unfortunately, he did that his whole life (16 years)! But I got to the point that I would hear him drinking and I'd let him have some then I would say "that's enough" and he would stop. If he was still thirsty he would wait a few minutes and then go back for more.


This is exactly what we do! We can tell it's Cooper because of the sound and I always know when it's been going too long. As long as we say "take a break!" he walks away and is just fine. Perhaps this will be a life-long issue. :-\


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I've seen this before in dogs that had limited water at some point in their life. They've had an experience where they can only drink so much at certain times, so when they're presented with water, they drink as much as possible in case they don't get a chance to ever again. I personally think it's a bad idea to train dogs to do this. Sorry you're dealing with the repercussions of this!

They do make some bowls with floaters in them, to slow down drinking. For example: http://www.contech-inc.com/products/pet-wellness-training-products/drink-better-bowl

Other than that I have no real advice. I have a friend with a lab, and the only thing she can do is tell him to stop, just like you're already doing. I'll think on it, though! Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive never experienced this problem, so I'm shooting from the hip. I like the multiple small bowls idea. Another option I'd consider. Stop using the self filling bowl for a while and go with a regular one. When you hear Cooper drinking go meet him with treats and a large glass of water in hand. Once he finishes, praise and reward, have him stop sit stay, refill the bowl with the glass, make him stay then release and allow him to drink. Once finished again, repeat sit stop stay, praise and reward. Maybe he can associate it as a good thing then. Just a thought


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Presented with the option of drinking multiple little glasses of beer I would probably end up drinking all day long :-\ 
On the other hand, a single bottle would go a long way. 

Just a thought...

I know that problem cats may benefit from multiple litter boxes and drinking stations but not seeing how the dog would drink any less if the little bowls are replenished all the time.


----------

